# Alternatives to Bose Wave?



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, my dad is looking for a portable radio/cd player. He had his eye on the Bose Wave, but that is quite pricey. Can anyone recommend something that is a good contender against it in terms of SQ? I was looking at the Sangean WR-3, but not too familiar with anything else.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Boston receptor radio


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... the Boston Trio Stereo is on sale through Boston Acoustics right now.

Cambridge Soundworks has several to choose from as well.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

A unit from Cambridge would be my suggestion they have a nice reputation.:T


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

My choice now is the Cambridge 765, packs a lot of features for much less. And it has a mini subwoofer inside =O


----------

